# Brilliant ride out on the Yeti



## RhythMick (23 Sep 2012)

I bought myself a second hand Yeti Arc a couple months ago. What with injuring my knee and then needing to change the cassette/cranks/BB/chain today was my first real blast out on it.

Fantastic. 16 miles with an unfit neighbour (I'm not used to being the fit one), 1500ft climb, nice mix of steep climbs, roughish tracks and a nice bit of technical single track through the woods. 

Yeti is a revelation to me. So glad I bought it.


----------



## Silver Fox (24 Sep 2012)

I'm on my second Yeti. Had my 2009 575 knicked  but now have a new ASR 5.

Brilliant bikes aren't they.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2012)

A friend used to have a 'FRO' back in the mid-90's

I always fancied an ARC, & had a Pace Research RC100, so decided that I already had a rather good bike.

Mindst you, I still fancy an ARC (used to see someone at the local cyclo-crosses with a Yeti cross-bike; the 'CX'???)


----------



## RhythMick (26 Sep 2012)

Nice looking CX.


----------

